# flanken cut beef ribs



## camp_cookie (Mar 23, 2008)

Seasoned with Dizzy Pig Cow Lick and ready to go on the grill:






On the grill over Nature's mesquite lump charcoal:





Ready to eat:





Next time, I think I'll brush them with a little bit of sauce either right at the very end or just as I take them off the grill.  They were dang tasty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 23, 2008)

Freakin great looking pics....were they tender?


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Freakin great looking pics....were they tender?



oh yeah


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm, never seen em cut like that.... look perfect for grillin!


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 23, 2008)

that looks very good... Dizzy Pig rocks!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!  Cowlick ROCKS!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 23, 2008)

They looked great! We can sometimes get them cut like that around here.


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 23, 2008)

My maternal grandfather was a meat cutter in the small town in Middle Georgia where I was raised.  The cut above is what he always sent home with my mother when we were going to eat ribs and are what I always considered as "the ribs".

I don't see many places carrying them now.  If I have to buy my meat from a grocer instead of an actual meat shop, I usually use one of the local Publix stores.  I've been burned by the local Krogers a few times, but I stopped in one that is convenient to my house to pick up something else and saw these there.  I'll have to stop in there more often just to get this cut.  This particular store is being remodeled, and the butcher section appears to be much improved, and the guy that was running the show the other day looked to be an old time meat cutter and not just somebody putting out packages.

Growing up, we always did them on the grill or under a broiler.  The bones make a nice handle for eating.  

My fire was VERY hot, and these only took a few minutes per side to be done.  My total cooking time was around six minutes total.

Raichlen features these on page 91 of _How to Grill_ calling them "cross cut ribs", and I have seen them called Argentinian rib steaks, which is how Raichlen refers to his complete recipe for them.


----------



## john a (Mar 24, 2008)

I like those, wish I had some right now


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never seen those either but I certainly will look for them. Great looking and the pictures are breathtaking!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 24, 2008)

New to me also.  Looks darn good.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 24, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Korean short ribs...right?  If that's what they are...it's really good with Korean style BBQ sauce marinaded for a few hours and then grilled.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks mighty good.  Gona have to try some of that rub.


----------



## Christopher1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, that cut (flanken style) is popular in Korean (or I would assume Asian) supermarkets. I do them all the time in the summer when I'm making Kalbi. They cook so fast and the flavour is out of this world.

Kalbi Marinating




On the grill


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words.  I was very pleased to find these locally as they were certainly a "taste of home".

Several people have mentioned the Korean thing.  I'm not an authority on Asian food by any means; so, I don't know if they are a common cut for that cuisine.  I just know them as the "ribs" that my grandfather always cut for us when growing up.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen those either, and I'm gonna have to go looking for some. Those look fabulous.

--John


----------



## Griff (Mar 26, 2008)

They are good. I can get them with or without the bones. We like them with teryaki. I keep an eye on the meat case and when I see some nice looking ones without too much fat, I buy 'em.They might be easily available here because Anchorage has a large Asian population.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2008)

I made em 3 years ago according to a thread here
in the archives...no pics....lots of long lost names in
there though....anyway, Bi Lo has on sale this week,
think I'll get some more.


----------

